# TX Custom Rod builders, JM 3 Kings



## POCWildCat (Mar 24, 2010)

I want to have a JM 3 Kings 300g acid wrapped conventional rod custom built w/ Alps reel seat, etc, preferably by someone in TX. I've reached out to 2 N'East rod builders, but they are too busy or just don't want the business. 
Any help?
Semper Fi,
Eric


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Have a look at my work on this site and here: http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Beach-Time-Sportfishing/166359413408492

Let me know if you'd like me to quote you.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Well , youve got a reply from a very detailed custom rod builder there that happent to be an expert on the jigging & popping sport . Cant go wrong with Brice's work


----------



## POCWildCat (Mar 24, 2010)

*Just ordered my 1st OTI jigging rod*

Dadgummit, I wasted 2 weeks trying to get a custom rod built by some knuckleheads in the N'East. I should have contacted OTI in the beginning!! I'm already contemplating a 2nd jigging rod (400g) & am now considering an OTI 8' Popping rod. 
Semper Fi,
Eric


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

look up silverking79. He from Houston. Here his facebook page. http://www.facebook.com/yardstick.customs If you want his number PM me.


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

You will not find better service quality and expertise then Brice hands down. He is a great rod builder you will not be disappointed in any way with his work.

Tom


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Talking about quality work. Silverking79 does it again. Synit Venom 350g. Check out the quality and detail on the rod.
http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f74/350v-northen-blue-30057/
http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f74/mk3-blackhawk-30056/


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

There are hundreds of rodbuilders in Texas. There are probably dozens of great quality rodbuilders in Texas. If I was looking for a rodbuilder I would go several rodbuilding forums and do some research. I would bet there are several good quality rodbuilders within 50 miles of you.
OTI does great work and I would recomend them so I am glad you found them.
Pat


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a couple of Brices rods,and he does fine work. My.02


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

doughboy361 said:


> Talking about quality work. Silverking79 does it again. Synit Venom 350g. Check out the quality and detail on the rod.
> http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f74/350v-northen-blue-30057/
> http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f74/mk3-blackhawk-30056/


Silverking79 (don't know real name) puts my work to shame. He does amazing work


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

brice work its not only clean , sleek & detailed but most important affordable vs Silverking which IMO its extremely expensive.my 02


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

mad marlin said:


> brice work its not only clean , sleek & detailed but most important affordable vs Silverking which IMO its extremely expensive.my 02


If go the cheap route buy factory built rods. Thats why its call *CUSTOM*. His labor charge is fair for amount of work and detail he put in the rods.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

red34 said:


> Silverking79 (don't know real name) puts my work to shame. He does amazing work


He sure does! His decorate wrap gets better and better. Only draw back is he have a full time job so getting him to build a rod is difficult but worth the wait. He has built over 10 custom rods for my buddies and I. All satisfy customer and returning customers. He also build not only jigging and popping rods but he started off building trolling, shark, trout, and redfish rods.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

doughboy361 said:


> If go the cheap route buy factory built rods. Thats why its call *CUSTOM*. His labor charge is fair for amount of work and detail he put in the rods.


You're very right there sir BUT there reasonable awesome CUSTOM builders out there & OUTRAGEOUS EXPENSIVE custom builders as well.
I guess a chevron can cost you as expensive as $ 80 per hour lol


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

mad marlin said:


> You're very right there sir BUT there reasonable awesome CUSTOM builders out there & OUTRAGEOUS EXPENSIVE custom builders as well.
> I guess a chevron can cost you as expensive as $ 80 per hour lol


We build a lot of our Synit blanks through Silverking79 and it still come out cheaper then Synit Factory built rods. He has a flat fee rate that he charges per rod. So are you putting Silverking79 in the outrageous expensive custom category?


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

doughboy361 said:


> We build a lot of our Synit blanks through Silverking79 and it still come out cheaper then Synit Factory built rods. He has a flat fee rate that he charges per rod. So are you putting Silverking79 in the outrageous expensive custom category?


first of all , who's "WE" . Second of all you're assuming & that is fault . Third of all , I personally would be a lil more careful here disrespecting the custom builders on this site that happen to be sponsors.
I dont know what your intent are by promoting his work & posting links of his work when many of us have pointed Sponsor

As where am I putting your friend silverking that's none of my business but i wouldn't paid the $ he ask for his builds not even if his golden thread is out of 14k gold


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

mad marlin said:


> first of all , who's "WE" . Second of all you're assuming & that is fault . Third of all , I personally would be a lil more careful here disrespecting the custom builders on this site that happen to be sponsors.
> I dont know what your intent are by promoting his work & posting links of his work when many of us have pointed Sponsor
> 
> As where am I putting your friend silverking that's none of my business but i wouldn't paid the $ he ask for his builds not even if his golden thread is out of 14k gold


"WE" as my buddies and I plus Mike from Synit USA send his customer to Silverking79. I don't need to promote his work as his work speak for itself but I don't like when you say he is expensive. Whats your definition of expensive? $150-$200 in labor work which is what he charges. LOL His price is fare for the work he does. As of disrespecting so you saying if Yamaha was a sponsor on here I can't recommend Mercury? LOL


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Back to OP my intent wasn't to promote but pass on the quality work of silverking79. Its your money you pick whoever you choose to build your rods. Us as a forum member just helping out other members.


----------

